# Study bible for non-Christians?



## dimib116

Whats the best study bible that you would recommend for a non-Christian?


----------



## Skyler

What kind of non-Christian?


----------



## Bill The Baptist

To be honest, I would say that probably any study bible is going to be too much for a non-Christian to handle. I would start off with just a regular bible in a translation that is fairly easy to understand.


----------



## rookie

Agreed with Bill, what "non-christian" is going to agree with the what the bible says about depravity and the holiness of God. They are the first ones to say "it's all based on YOUR interpretation"

As soon as you try to bring up context, they say "so you interpret it that way, but Jesus was just trying to show us how to live"

Non christians, should read the bible, for sure, and the ESV is an awesome easy to read translation with today's english, but unless God moves them to repentance and salvation.....it's just another book.

Look at the heretics all over the world that have "bible studies" such as the Word of Faith movement......


----------



## dimib116

I have given him a NASB bible but he said he doesnt understand it. Then he asked if there were bibles with "annotations" to explain to him what he was reading. 

I offered to get him a study bible and he said he would read it if I did.

So yeah any recommendations?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I still think an ESV with footnotes would do him well. If not, the personal size ESV Study Bible would be good.


----------



## rookie

And personally, stay away from the Schofield study bible. I have one, and there are some heresies that he leaves hints that he might have believed. However, I think he only had one in the KJV anyway.


----------



## Berean

Joseph Scibbe said:


> I still think an ESV with footnotes would do him well. If not, the personal size ESV Study Bible would be good.



The ESV footnotes are pretty basic. I'd second the ESV Study Bible. $26 for hardcover or $10 for Kindle.
The MacArthur ESV Study Bible is also available for about $26 hardcover with good study notes.

Dimi, here are pdf samples for the two study Bibles. Print them out at 100% and see if either one seems to fit your need.

http://www.wtsbooks.com/pdf_files/MacarthurMatt.pdf

http://www.wtsbooks.com/pdf_files/9781433524615.pdf


----------



## Reformed Thomist

I can't believe we have thus far overlooked the greatest non-Christian study Bible of them all: The _New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (New Revised Standard Version).


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Reformed Thomist said:


> I can't believe we have thus far overlooked the greatest non-Christian study Bible of them all: The _New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (New Revised Standard Version).



From what I know of this (I don't really know study Bibles) the NOAB would be too academic for a starter. I might be wrong. I still stand by my recommendation.


----------



## EKSB SDG

I'd recommend the ESV Study Bible. However, without the Holy Spirit changing hearts of stone, the particular version isn't going to matter. I know this from God's Word, from my own life experience, and from seeing many very learned people who have studied the Bible for years but don't believe the Truth.


----------



## dimib116

Berean said:


> Joseph Scibbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think an ESV with footnotes would do him well. If not, the personal size ESV Study Bible would be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ESV footnotes are pretty basic. I'd second the ESV Study Bible. $26 for hardcover or $10 for Kindle.
> The MacArthur ESV Study Bible is also available for about $26 hardcover with good study notes.
> 
> Dimi, here are pdf samples for the two study Bibles. Print them out at 100% and see if either one seems to fit your need.
> 
> http://www.wtsbooks.com/pdf_files/MacarthurMatt.pdf
> 
> http://www.wtsbooks.com/pdf_files/9781433524615.pdf
Click to expand...


Thanks for that Norm, I actually already own those two bibles and i just purchased an esv macarthur which i was potentially going to give to the friend. 

I was just wondering if Macarthur is too advanced for a non-christian? What do you think?

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:39 PM ----------




Reformed Thomist said:


> I can't believe we have thus far overlooked the greatest non-Christian study Bible of them all: The _New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (New Revised Standard Version).



Thanks, Ill look into that one


----------



## Pilgrim

Joseph Scibbe said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe we have thus far overlooked the greatest non-Christian study Bible of them all: The _New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (New Revised Standard Version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I know of this (I don't really know study Bibles) the NOAB would be too academic for a starter. I might be wrong. I still stand by my recommendation.
Click to expand...


Reformed Thomist is right. The translation is bad and the annotations and book introductions are worse. The NOAB is the product of Higher Criticism and as such is the LAST thing you want to give an unbeliever, unless you want him to dismiss the Bible out of hand as a collection of fables whose authors (in a human sense, not the divine) lied about who they were, that Isaiah is really 3 books, that Daniel was composed in post-exilic times and isn't predictive prophecy, etc. I think the NRSV one is probably worse. I'm basing this on the RSV edn. from the 70's. 

I don't have an ESV Study Bible, but I think it would be good for a new believer, although perhaps a little overwhelming. I think the Reformation Study Bible is a bit overrated, but it would also probably be less overwhelming than the massive ESV Study Bible. (Despite the translation, the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is better. It is out of print but is coming out in the Kindle and other electronic formats next month.) The HCSB Study Bible probably would be worth considering as well. I glanced at it and it appears to be at least moderately Calvinistic. It has an appealing design with some features you'd expect to find in a Bible Dictionary as well. The NIV/NASB/KJV Study Bibles (they all have basically the same notes) from Zondervan are good for new believers as well, but they punt on the more divisive issues (including women officers) so as to appeal to the widest number of evangelicals. I never look at my old NIV Study Bible anymore but I did find it helpful as a new believer, especially one who had used the NOAB as the textbook in college Bible courses. The 1995 version of the NIV SB is the one I have and I think it has been revised a couple of times since then. Whether its for better or worse, I don't know. 

A Thompson Chain Reference might be good to compare scripture with scripture.

Whatever you do, make sure he knows that the notes are commentary and that they aren't scripture. Too many took Scofield's notes to be Holy Writ, but there is the same danger with most any Study Bible. The danger likely increases the more notes there are and the more dogmatic they are. When it gets to the point at which the study notes take up 2/3 of the page or more, maybe it's better to use a commentary instead? 

Also, is there a solid pastor who your friend might be willing to talk to who might be able to answer his questions?


----------



## dimib116

Pilgrim said:


> Joseph Scibbe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe we have thus far overlooked the greatest non-Christian study Bible of them all: The _New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (New Revised Standard Version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I know of this (I don't really know study Bibles) the NOAB would be too academic for a starter. I might be wrong. I still stand by my recommendation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reformed Thomist is right. The translation is bad and the annotations and book introductions are worse. The NOAB is the product of Higher Criticism and as such is the LAST thing you want to give an unbeliever, unless you want him to dismiss the Bible out of hand as a collection of fables whose authors (in a human sense, not the divine) lied about who they were, that Isaiah is really 3 books, that Daniel was composed in post-exilic times and isn't predictive prophecy, etc. I think the NRSV one is probably worse. I'm basing this on the RSV edn. from the 70's.
> 
> I don't have an ESV Study Bible, but I think it would be good for a new believer, although perhaps a little overwhelming. I think the Reformation Study Bible is a bit overrated, but it would also probably be less overwhelming than the massive ESV Study Bible. (Despite the translation, the NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible is better. It is out of print but is coming out in the Kindle and other electronic formats next month.) The HCSB Study Bible probably would be worth considering as well. I glanced at it and it appears to be at least moderately Calvinistic. It has an appealing design with some features you'd expect to find in a Bible Dictionary as well. The NIV/NASB/KJV Study Bibles (they all have basically the same notes) from Zondervan are good for new believers as well, but they punt on the more divisive issues (including women officers) so as to appeal to the widest number of evangelicals. I never look at my old NIV Study Bible anymore but I did find it helpful as a new believer, especially one who had used the NOAB as the textbook in college Bible courses. The 1995 version of the NIV SB is the one I have and I think it has been revised a couple of times since then. Whether its for better or worse, I don't know.
> 
> A Thompson Chain Reference might be good to compare scripture with scripture.
> 
> Whatever you do, make sure he knows that the notes are commentary and that they aren't scripture. Too many took Scofield's notes to be Holy Writ, but there is the same danger with most any Study Bible. The danger likely increases the more notes there are and the more dogmatic they are. When it gets to the point at which the study notes take up 2/3 of the page or more, maybe it's better to use a commentary instead?
> 
> Also, is there a solid pastor who your friend might be willing to talk to who might be able to answer his questions?
Click to expand...


haha thanks for the detailed review! I was thinking the same thing about the ESV study bible...I think its great but its probably got way to much info than a non-Christian needs. It is still an option though.

I was worried a bit about the NIV study bible. I would really prefer a bible that took a solid stance on reformed issues, cos those things are confusing enough. But if its at least moderately calvinist I might give it a go. Although I dont really like what I hear about the women pastors thing.

You make a good point about the commentary, I'll let him know that theyre fallible. Its a bit touch and go with him. I dont think hell be interested in sitting down with someone to understand all this stuff, and would probably wanna do it by himself and in private. And plus with my current church situation, I dont really have any solid pastors around me that I would recommend him talking to. But thats another story.

Ill add HCSB to the list! Thanks for your help!


----------



## ericfromcowtown

Do you think that at this point what your friend needs is a study bible, or would a good commentary on Mark, or one of the other gospels, better assist him in understanding what he is reading?


----------



## rookie

I have a quick question for all the above. When you were saved, was it because a commentary explained the things of God, or was it someone sharing the gospel. I know personally, I went to gospel meetings, where they preached about God, sin, repentance, holiness .......

So, for someone that is not yet saved, I would venture to say that an ESV, or NIV, NKJV would probably be best, only because they use today's english, read in the new testament, and it's our (as Christians) responsibility to teach him.

Then, once God saves him, God will show him more than he's ever read on his own, and a commentary might help more.

I have been known to be wrong before, but I see it that a commentary won't be nearly half the help a christian would in this situation.


----------



## christiana

The unregenerate heart has no understanding of the words of a holy God! Until God regenerates a man's heart he has neither interest nor comprehension of God's word. If a person begins to show interest and hunger in knowing God's word we then know God has been at work and created in him a need for knowledge of Him. He then has such a hunger and thirst to know Him that he cannot be denied and will begin to search and seek to know more and more!!


----------



## Reformed Thomist

Joseph Scibbe said:


> Reformed Thomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe we have thus far overlooked the greatest non-Christian study Bible of them all: The _New Oxford Annotated Bible_ (New Revised Standard Version).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I know of this (I don't really know study Bibles) the NOAB would be too academic for a starter.
Click to expand...


Well, many non-Christians happen to be academics.


----------



## dimib116

Okay Im going to explain the situation again.

Let me just say, I believe in Total Depravity. I believe apart from the grace of God no one can believe in Christ. I believe the Gospel is the power of God unto salvation and NOT some commentary.

That said I've known this friend for over 3 years now and have explained the Gospel to him countless times. I then gave him a NASB bible (WITHOUT study notes) and instructed him to start reading John.

We eventually even went through a couple of chapters together. Then once when i asked how it was going, he replied that it was still too hard to understand and he was wondering if there was a type of bible that had "annotation" (by which he probably meant study notes) that explained what he was reading.

I told him I would get him one, since I would do anything to get him to read the scripture more and if having notes to explain what he was reading would motivate him to read then I wasnt gonna stop him.

So again to sum up the situation: 
*I have already given this friend a normal bible. He has now asked for a study bible. Please help me in my search for an appropriate bible.*


----------



## rookie

That makes complete sense.

And I just remembered, one that has helped me a bit, is the William Macdonald bible commentary. I believe he was a dispensationalist, but other than that, very simple to read.

Unless other PB members see otherwise.


----------



## cih1355

dimib116 said:


> Okay Im going to explain the situation again.
> 
> Let me just say, I believe in Total Depravity. I believe apart from the grace of God no one can believe in Christ. I believe the Gospel is the power of God unto salvation and NOT some commentary.
> 
> That said I've known this friend for over 3 years now and have explained the Gospel to him countless times. I then gave him a NASB bible (WITHOUT study notes) and instructed him to start reading John.
> 
> We eventually even went through a couple of chapters together. Then once when i asked how it was going, he replied that it was still too hard to understand and he was wondering if there was a type of bible that had "annotation" (by which he probably meant study notes) that explained what he was reading.
> 
> I told him I would get him one, since I would do anything to get him to read the scripture more and if having notes to explain what he was reading would motivate him to read then I wasnt gonna stop him.
> 
> So again to sum up the situation:
> *I have already given this friend a normal bible. He has now asked for a study bible. Please help me in my search for an appropriate bible.*



You could give him the _Reformation Study Bible._ It contains introductory remarks about each book of the Bible along with study notes. 

Have you considered giving him a commentary about the Book of John? A commentary would have more information than the study notes of a study Bible.


----------



## dimib116

rookie said:


> That makes complete sense.
> 
> And I just remembered, one that has helped me a bit, is the William Macdonald bible commentary. I believe he was a dispensationalist, but other than that, very simple to read.
> 
> Unless other PB members see otherwise.



I know he's dispensationalist but is he reformed Ray? i really want to get a reformed study bible/commentary

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




cih1355 said:


> dimib116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Im going to explain the situation again.
> 
> Let me just say, I believe in Total Depravity. I believe apart from the grace of God no one can believe in Christ. I believe the Gospel is the power of God unto salvation and NOT some commentary.
> 
> That said I've known this friend for over 3 years now and have explained the Gospel to him countless times. I then gave him a NASB bible (WITHOUT study notes) and instructed him to start reading John.
> 
> We eventually even went through a couple of chapters together. Then once when i asked how it was going, he replied that it was still too hard to understand and he was wondering if there was a type of bible that had "annotation" (by which he probably meant study notes) that explained what he was reading.
> 
> I told him I would get him one, since I would do anything to get him to read the scripture more and if having notes to explain what he was reading would motivate him to read then I wasnt gonna stop him.
> 
> So again to sum up the situation:
> *I have already given this friend a normal bible. He has now asked for a study bible. Please help me in my search for an appropriate bible.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could give him the _Reformation Study Bible._ It contains introductory remarks about each book of the Bible along with study notes.
> 
> Have you considered giving him a commentary about the Book of John? A commentary would have more information than the study notes of a study Bible.
Click to expand...


Reformation study bible is good (I own it myself) but at the end of the day it is Reformation focused and while thats great, I want a more general study bible.

I have thought about getting a commentary but:
1) I doubt my friend will use it. In that I doubt he will actually wanna sit down and study the Word in-depth, and a whole extra book would definitely seem like he was doing some major study. And
2) Ultimately my main goal is to get him reading the scriptures more. Im just giving him the study bible to remove any excuses of "not understanding what hes reading" and to motivate him to continue in the scriptures. I think an actual commentary would take him away from the scriptures too much.

---------- Post added at 09:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

Just so everybody knows, I'm currently leaning towards getting him an ESV Macarthur study bible.

Anyone disagree with that choice for any reason?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Amazon.com: The Holy Bible: English Standard Version, Journaling Bible (Original, Black) (9781581348385): Crossway Bibles: Books

This has some reference notes and space for him to write his notes and questions as he reads.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

The KJV Master Study Bible

No verse notes, just cross references in the main text. The front contains a comprehensive topic index and the back an encyclopedia of thousands of biblical topics.

AMR


----------



## Romans922

Reformation Study Bible.


----------



## Pilgrim

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> The KJV Master Study Bible
> 
> No verse notes, just cross references in the main text. The front contains a comprehensive topic index and the back an encyclopedia of thousands of biblical topics.
> 
> AMR



Unfortunately, the box violates the 2nd Commandment. I can't remember for sure, but one of the presentation pages might as well. 

I was interested in the Master Study Bible when I was looking for a good but budged priced KJV. But the print is a little small and the chapters run together with no headings. The latter (no headings) does lend itself well to presenting the Bible without comment. But I figured that the print was too small and the spaces between the lines were too narrow for me to be able to read it for long periods of time, which is the point of getting that kind of Bible. The information in the back has much larger type than the KJV text!


----------



## Josh Williamson

I'd recommend you give him a copy of the ESV "Reformation Study Bible".


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Josh Williamson said:


> I'd recommend you give him a copy of the ESV "Reformation Study Bible".



I would second the recommendation for the Reformation Study Bible. It has a lot of great notes in it, but is not nearly as overwhelming as the ESV Study Bible.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

I am thinking there must be a better thing to get him than a study Bible. A regular Bible would work fine. Sit and read with him often and explain questions. This will help you grow and will probably do more to help him come to faith.


----------



## Pilgrim

Dimi,

Is this man willing to attend church with you? His request for annotations may indicate an interest to learn more about the Christian faith. If so, what objection would he have to attending church with you? 

Edit: I now see your remark about no solid preachers in your area. What about listening to sermons online, etc? There are also a lot of websites that will answer many of the questions he may have.

Also, if you live in Melbourne as your signature indicates, I cannot imagine that there are no solid churches in the area. Do you perhaps feel obligated to remain at your current church for family reasons? I would look into it and direct him to a solid church and pastor.


----------



## CharlieJ

My recommendation would be the ESV Literary Study Bible. Each book gets an introduction, and all the notes are put in boxes before the sections to which they refer. Check out the link. It's specifically designed to facilitate reading, not to distract with lots of miscellaneous details.


----------



## BlackCalvinist

Hey Dimi - I didn't know you were over here! 

MacArthur Study Bible or an ESV Study Bible. MacArthur is good with the basic doctrines of the faith, ESV is good for explaining an overall look at the faith. 

Amazing how folks make a simple topic so difficult.


----------



## py3ak

I don't know your friend's background, but the Geneva Bible notes are solidly Reformed. If he's at all literary then he should be able to follow them pretty easily.


----------



## dimib116

BlackCalvinist said:


> Hey Dimi - I didn't know you were over here!
> 
> MacArthur Study Bible or an ESV Study Bible. MacArthur is good with the basic doctrines of the faith, ESV is good for explaining an overall look at the faith.
> 
> Amazing how folks make a simple topic so difficult.



Sup Kerry 

Yeah I remembered you mentioning something about the PB. I joined up recently.

Got a little bit freaked out by the Christian rap thread haha

Anyway thanks for your help, im probs just gonna get him the Macarthur


----------



## MarieP

dimib116 said:


> Okay Im going to explain the situation again.
> 
> Let me just say, I believe in Total Depravity. I believe apart from the grace of God no one can believe in Christ. I believe the Gospel is the power of God unto salvation and NOT some commentary.
> 
> That said I've known this friend for over 3 years now and have explained the Gospel to him countless times. I then gave him a NASB bible (WITHOUT study notes) and instructed him to start reading John.
> 
> We eventually even went through a couple of chapters together. Then once when i asked how it was going, he replied that it was still too hard to understand and he was wondering if there was a type of bible that had "annotation" (by which he probably meant study notes) that explained what he was reading.
> 
> I told him I would get him one, since I would do anything to get him to read the scripture more and if having notes to explain what he was reading would motivate him to read then I wasnt gonna stop him.
> 
> So again to sum up the situation:
> *I have already given this friend a normal bible. He has now asked for a study bible. Please help me in my search for an appropriate bible.*


 
Dimi,

What exactly doesn't he understand? Is he confused by the Old Testament quotations? Is he confused because he doesn't understand the Biblical culture? An introduction to the Bible might be helpful.

My other thought is this: I think it was Mark Twain who said that it wasn't the parts of the Bible he couldn't understand that worried him, it was the parts he could understand. Could this be the case with your friend?

Also, remember that he's not going to be able to understanding everything in Scripture. As someone once said, the Bible is deep enough for a lamb to wade in and for an elephant to swim. How much more for the non-believer, who is not subject to the law of God nor indeed can be!

Perhaps you going through his questions with him would be better than just getting another book (of course, you could read up on his questions if you need to).


----------



## Josh Williamson

Good to see another Aussie on the board. Sadly Melbourne isn't known for having great preaching. But I know of a couple of churches down there that are solid.


----------



## NB3K

dimib116 said:


> I have given him a NASB bible but he said he doesnt understand it. Then he asked if there were bibles with "annotations" to explain to him what he was reading.
> 
> I offered to get him a study bible and he said he would read it if I did.
> 
> So yeah any recommendations?



Either the Reformation Study Bible or the ESV Study bible


----------



## Fogetaboutit

I personaly believe that if he is interested and has questions he should be discipled, I don't think trying to find a bible that is "easy" to understand is the key. If somebody is having trouble to understand the bible you should answer his questions or teach him how to read. I get uneasy when people switch bible because they claim another (usually dynamic translation) is easier to read. The bible is not supposed to be easy to understand to the carnal mind, the Holy Spirit enlights us as we read and in order to do that you need a bible that is faithfull to God's actual words. In today's world with tons of online dictionaries there is no excuse for this type of attitude, english is not my native tongue and I do just fine with the KJV. This is the same attitiude as watering down doctrine to make it more appealing to unsaved people.

I would recommend the KJV with a good commentary (ie:Matthew Henry) or a Geneva bible for the footnotes. Might as well start him up on the right path rather than having to re-educate him later on 

my


----------

